# A couple of Michael Koopowitz



## Duck Slipper (Dec 16, 2020)

2nd blooming, with 5 flowers.
This is the first blooming for this MK. But, what I thought was unusual was 2 separate spikes out of the same sheath


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 16, 2020)

Oops, above photo posted twice and bumped the first. This is the 2nd blooming with 5 flowers.


----------



## Don I (Dec 16, 2020)

Very nice.
Don


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 16, 2020)

Wow spectacular sight to behold!

Hope my unbloomed MK can put on this kind of show. 

Can you show closer the two spikes off the one sheath? 

Also how long are the petals on each plant?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Dec 17, 2020)

Very beautiful display. One of my fav hybrids. Congrats


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 17, 2020)

Phenomenal display!!

My MK has quite a bit of growing to do, but I hope it is as nice as yours eventually.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 17, 2020)

very good on a 2 growth plant


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 17, 2020)

Lovely!! What is the leaf span? My MK looks to be about that size (2 growths) but no blooms yet. Gorgeous petal length!!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 17, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Wow spectacular sight to behold!
> 
> Hope my unbloomed MK can put on this kind of show.
> 
> ...




I will do some measuring later. This is a closeup of the 2 spikes from the same sheath.


----------



## swamprad (Dec 17, 2020)

Awesome! I just got a nice MK from Sam Tsui.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 17, 2020)

Very nice ones!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 17, 2020)

The first bloom, two spike MK has a leaf spread of 37 cm.
Flower petal lengths;
1-47cm
2-59 cm.
3-62 cm.
4-51 cm.
5-42 cm.
The 2 growth MK with 5 flowers has a 32cm. LS.
i didn’t measure flower petal lengths on this plant as they were not as long.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 17, 2020)

swamprad said:


> Awesome! I just got a nice MK from Sam Tsui.


 These are both from Sam. Actually have another MK that is blooming now also from Sam, but with 4 flowers.


----------



## emydura (Dec 17, 2020)

Absolutely stunning. They are nice clones.

From what I can see, that is just a flower from the same spike that barely made it out of the growth rather than a separate spike itself. That has happened to me a couple of times as well.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 17, 2020)

emydura said:


> Absolutely stunning. They are nice clones.
> 
> From what I can see, that is just a flower from the same spike that barely made it out of the growth rather than a separate spike itself. That has happened to me a couple of times as well.


I studied it...looked at it up close and it is another flower on the same spike, because they are two different colors was deceiving.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 17, 2020)

I have a question, should I have continued to stake the flower spike? Had I continued to stake the later flowers, they would have been on top of each other?


----------



## musa (Dec 18, 2020)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 18, 2020)

i think MK looks better displayed on a slightly arching spike so the flowers dont overlap


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 18, 2020)

Duck Slipper said:


> I have a question, should I have continued to stake the flower spike? Had I continued to stake the later flowers, they would have been on top of each other?


For best presentation: Long petal MF should have arching spikes .... while MF with straight horizontal petals should be staked straight up.


----------



## lori.b (Dec 19, 2020)

That's a beauty.......lots of the sanderianum parent showing through on yours. Mine is in bud now and it'll be a first bloom so I'm waiting patiently for it to make its grand entrance.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 21, 2020)

lori.b said:


> That's a beauty.......lots of the sanderianum parent showing through on yours. Mine is in bud now and it'll be a first bloom so I'm waiting patiently for it to make its grand entrance.


Exciting! I'll have to tell my MK that everyone is coming to the party except him.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 21, 2020)

Duck Slipper said:


> The first bloom, two spike MK has a leaf spread of 37 cm.
> Flower petal lengths;
> 1-47cm
> 2-59 cm.
> ...


Thanks for doing these measurements. Based on this info, my MK is definitely in the BS range at 36-cm each leaf, proving he’s a problem child lol.


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 21, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks for doing these measurements. Based on this info, my MK is definitely in the BS range at 36-cm each leaf, proving he’s a problem child lol.


I read the post as 32 cm Lateral Spread. Did you mean 32cm for each individual leaf?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 21, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> I read the post as 32 cm Lateral Spread. Did you mean 32cm for each individual leaf?


My leaves are over 30 cm each...


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 21, 2020)

Here is a picture with a ruler. Sorry for the confusion...I actually looked up on AOS site correct way to measure. I didn’t straighten out a leaf. Perhaps I should of measured each leaf on each side?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 21, 2020)

I have another MK blooming but with 4 flowers, and each leaf is about 30 cm. Total width 58 cm.


----------



## lori.b (Dec 21, 2020)

The leaves on mine measure 36-37 cm in length (each leaf).


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 21, 2020)

Wow, then mine has a long way to go. Even though 2 (what I thought were large) growths, mine is not even 32cm both leaves combined and straightened!!!. . Ive had it 2.5 years and it was a 4” pot single growth when I got it. In a 5” now, with good roots. But, mine clearly won’t join the party for a while.


----------



## lori.b (Dec 21, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Exciting! I'll have to tell my MK that everyone is coming to the party except him.


Leslie, yours is probably just observing social distancing.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 21, 2020)

lori.b said:


> The leaves on mine measure 36-37 cm in length (each leaf).


This plant is not that big, it is the second growth.


----------



## lori.b (Dec 27, 2020)

My MK is definitely on his way to the party now. Here he is a week after the picture I posted of him in low bud. I will do a separate post when the flowers open. Looking at it against the backlighting I think there will be four blooms but sometimes these guys have a way of surprising us.


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 27, 2020)

lori.b said:


> My MK is definitely on his way to the party now. Here he is a week after the picture I posted of him in low bud. I will do a separate post when the flowers open. Looking at it against the backlighting I think there will be four blooms but sometimes these guys have a way of surprising us.


Woohoo!!


----------



## mSummers (Dec 27, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 28, 2020)

MK’s are rather quick growers. The 3 I have now were purchased in 2017-2018 and all 3 are blooming. The one that is on this thread and 2 growths was blooming this time last year. It is the plant on my avatar.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2020)

Wow, nice bloomings. I would not drink the water where you live, however!


----------

